

Ask HN: Review my location tracking site - geoffc
http://whereareyou.me/

======
Vindexus
I like the clean simplistic design. I also like that you have a short "privacy
policy" right on the page.

I'd so some testing on the "Where Are You?" button because it might confuse
users into thinking that they have to put where THEY are when they click that
button. Maybe "Send Question" or even just "Go".

I don't have an iPhone so I can't test what comes up when you receive the
email but the home page is really well done.

~~~
geoffc
Thanks for the feedback. If you would like to test the full cycle you can send
me a location request at gcrawshaw@gmail.com

